# Fische in kleinen Teichen ab 500 Liter



## lh2412 (6. Juli 2010)

_Anmerkung der Mod.: Der nachstehende Beitrag spiegelt einzig und allein die Meinung des Verfassers wider und keineswegs die des Forums oder der Moderation. 
Da wir uns aber dem Vorwurf der Zensur ausgesetzt sehen, wird er hier im Orginaltext veröffentlicht. Bitte lest dazu auch die nachfolgenden Beiträge!_

*Fische in sehr kleinen Teichen, eine objektive Betrachtung*

In letzter Zeit sind hier wohl viele Diskussionen enstanden, ob und wieviele Fische man in einem Miniteich halten kann oder sollte. Die Meinungen gehen dabei extrem weit auseinander und bewegen sich zwischen unwissenschaftlicher Besserwisserei bis hin zu ungezügeltem Wunschdenken bei Teichbesitzern, die gerne 100 Fische in ihrem 100 Liter-Teich halten möchten...

Prinzipiell ist der WUnsch nach Fischen in einem Teich, und auch besonders in einem Miniteich, absolut verständlich. Teichbesitzer haben den Drang, die Sehnsucht oder einfach die Freude an der Natur - sei sie selbst gestaltet oder vorgefunden. Und da gehören im Fall von Wasser neben Pflanzen, Insekten und anderen (Land-)Tieren einfach Fische dazu! Aber es gibt Grenzen und Caveats. Nicht jeder "Miniteich" ist geeignet für Fische, man sollte auch an eine artgerechte Haltung denken.

Da in diesem Forum gerne unwissenschaftlich und nach "Hau-Ruck-Manier" argumentiert wrird, möchte ich ein paar Punkte ansprechen, die man sich zum Thema "Fische im Miniteich" unbedingt vorher überlegen sollte. Ich möchte bewusst nicht in die Masche verfallen: "Fische im Miniteich geht nicht, ich sags euch und damit basta" - das hat niemand hier nötig, weil es immer noch UNSERE eigene Entscheidung als Teichbesitzer ist, was wir mit unseren Teichen anfangen. Und Tierquäler sind wir hier alle nicht, ich denke, da kann ich für alle sprechen.

*1. Teichgrösse*

Hersteller von Fertigteichen (Ubbink, ALKO et al.) empfehlen in allen Fällen niemals mehr als 7-10 cm Fischlänge auf 100 Liter anzuschaffen, selbst mit entsprechender technischer Ausstattung. Die Firma Ubbink als grösster Fertigteichhersteller rät sogar nur zu 5-7 cm Fischlänge auf 100 Liter. Rechnen wir mal nach: bei den kleinsten gängigen Teichgrössen von ca. 250 Litern sind das etwa 10-20 cm Fisch, das entspricht 2 __ Moderlieschen oder 1,5 kleinen Goldfischen... Wollt ihr das wirklich den Fischen antun? Ich denke nicht, genau so wenig wie ich das tun würde! Fische sind in der Mehrzahl gesellige Tiere (ausser man ist ein Hai ) und leben gerne in grösseren Gruppen. Wenn wir einen 500-Liter-Teich ansetzen kommen wir auf ca. 4 Moderlieschen oder 2 Goldfische. Das sollte auch die Mindestgrösse von Teich sein, in dem man Fische hält. Empfehlung hier ist also: Fische wer mag ja, aber niemals in einem Teich, der kleiner als 500 Liter ist! Und bitte an die Regel der "Gesamtfischlänge versus Teichvolumen" halten.... 
Wir kommen später nochmal auf den Aspekt der Teichtiefe, der ebenfalls von grundlegender Bedeutung ist.


*2. Technik versus Natur*

Prinzipiell ist die Technik im Teich für zwei wesentliche Elemente zuständig: Wasserqualität und Sauerstoffversorgung. Es gibt für beide Aspekte unzählige industrielle Lösungen in Form von Pumpen, Filtern, Chemikalien, diversen Gerätschaften etc.
Aber seien wir ehrlich: in einen Miniteich zuviel Technik einzubauen ist wie in einen Golf eine 400 PS-Maschine einzubauen. Wenn das nötig ist, haben wir entweder den falschen Teich oder wir behandeln ihn falsch!
Was in einem Teich beherrscht werden muss ist der Gehalt an Ammoniak, Nitrit und Nitrat. Bakterielles Gleichgewicht im Teich macht aus Ammoniak Nitrit und nachfolgend aus Nitrit dann Nitrat. Nitrat wird später dann von Teichplanzen u.a. in Sauerstoff umgewandelt. Das ganze wird natürlich noch komplizierter, wenn zusätzliche "Mitbewohner" in Form von Fischen da sind. Zuviel Nitrat hat übrigens dann eine verheerende Wirkung. Es fördert explosiv das Algenwachstum, insbesonder bei höheren Temperaturen. Wer hat noch nicht in den Nachrichten im Sommer gelegentlich Meldungen über eine Algenplage im Meer gehört, gerade bei hohen Temperaturen. Nitrate sind Kunstdünger, der gelangt natürlich auch über Abwasser in hoher Konzentration ins Meer. 

Daraus folgen unmittelbar zwei grundlegende Aspekte: wir brauchen unbedingt ein biologisches Gleichgewicht im Teich, und zwar *bevor* wir die Fische einsetzen und zweitens, von essentieller Wichtigkeit ist die Bepflanzung im Teich - das gilt für alle Teichgrössen, insbesondere auch für den Miniteich. 
Ich habe einige Miniteiche gesehen - zwischen 500 und 1000 Litern - die völlig ohne Technik mit einem Besatz von 2-3 Goldfischen über Jahre auskamen. Aber was alle gemeinsam hatten: sauerstoffbildende und algenkonkurrierende Pflanzen im Überfluss. Da sind zum Beispiel __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest, __ Laichkraut (Krauses oder Kleines), viele Schwimmpflanzen und etliche andere. Es gibt Literatur im Überfluß darüber. 

Merksatz: das biologische Gleichgewicht muss stimmen, *bevor* wir die Fische in den Teich einsetzen.

Und wenn wir die Dinge optimieren wollen, dann kann natürlich noch die Technik ran. Aber das ist ein so umfassendes Thema, dass ich allen nur die entsprechende Fachlektüre empfehlen kann. 


*3. Teichtiefe / Überwinterung*

Jemand hier im Forum hat einen bemerkenswerten "Merksatz" geschrieben, sinngemäß ungefähr "die Temperatur im Teich muß immer mindestens 4 Grad betragen". Ich gebe aber zu, dass ich im Physikunterricht auch nicht immer gut aufgepasst habe...
Wasser hat seine grösste Dichte bei 4 Grad Celsius, im Gesensatz zu allen anderen Stoffen, die mit dem Gefrierpunkt am schwersten sind (die größte Dichte haben). Diese Anomalie des Wassers ist nebenei bemerkt unser Glück! Ohne diese Eigenschaft des Wassers gäbe es kein Leben auf der Erde - und Eisberge würden nicht schwimmen, sondern untergehen  Wasser, das abgekühlt wird, hat *automatisch* daher immer 4 Grad am Grund, da das schwerste Wasser ja nach unten absinkt. Die zweite bemerkenswerte Eigenschaft von Wasser ist die extreme "Wärmekapazität", die dafür sorgt, dass selbst grosse Temperaturschwankungen / Energieschwankungen nur geringe Temperaturänderungen des Wassers bewirken. Eine tolle Eigenschaft! Deswegen friert ein Tecih, auch ein kleiner, nur sehr schwer zu, wenn er eine gewisse Tiefe überschreitet. Als Physiker könnte ich nun hier in Joule ausrechnen, wieviel Energie ich entziehen muss, um ein Becken mit einer gewissen Tiefe komplett zuzufrieren, und damit unsere Goldfische im Winter zu töten - tu ich aber nicht. Nur so viel: ab einem 500-Liter-Teich mit *mindestens* 60 cm Tiefe ist es in unseren Breitengraden relativ unwahrscheinlich, dass er bis zum Grund durchfriert. Selbst im letzten Winter, wo wir hier wochenlang Dauerfrost hatten, ist der 700-Liter-Teich unseres Nachbarn mit ca. 65 cm Tiefe nicht mal annähernd bis zum Grund zugefroren.

Aber wer trotzdem auf Nummer sicher gehen will und seine Fische um jeden Preis schützen will: ein Aquarium für den Winter in ausreichender Größe für 2-3 Goldfische (oder 4-6 Moderlieschen) bekommt ihr im Fachhandel für ca. 150-200 Euro, mit allen Gerätschaften!


*4. Teich versus Aquarium*

In Aquarien werden Fische in einer ungleich höheren Dichte gehalten als in Teichen, das gilt sogar für Miniteiche. Das Argument gegen "Aquarienvergleiche" ist oft: aber in Aquarien hat man konstante Bedingungen, die mit (Mini-)Teichen nicht zu vergleichen sind. Stimmt, und deshalb sind die Bedingungen in Aquarien normalerweise *unnatürlich*. Fische in der Natur haben extrem selten das Privileg, bei konstanter Temperatur (und übrigens auch konstantem Druck!) zu leben - schon garnicht unter konstanten Futterbedingungen. Fische können sehr gut mit wechselnden Temperaturen umgehen; viele hier im Forum wissen nicht mal, dass im offenen Gewässer bei 10 Meter Höhenunterschied eine Temperaturdifferenz von 7-10 Grad normal ist, auch im Sommer. Fische leben nicht nur horizontal im Wasser 

Fische gehen in eine Art "Winterschlaf" in unseren Miniteichen, wenn die Temperatur dauerhaft unter 8-10 Grad sinkt. Der Stoffwechsel verlangsamt sich und alle Aktivitäten werden herunter gefahren. Dies ist ein normaler Zustand. Fische zeigen dieses Verhalten, weil sie es aus der Natur gewohnt sind - nicht aus Aquarien! Wichtig ist nur: das Wasser muss flüssig bleiben, also im Winter nicht einfrieren - dann sind sie im Frühjahr bei der Eisschmelze auch wieder putzmunter. 


*5. Zusammenfassung der "goldenen Regeln für Fische im Miniteich"*

Noch einmal alles in Zusammenfassung:
- bitte (!!) keine Fische in Teichen unter 500 Liter - insbesondere auch keine Fische in Teichen unter 60-70 cm Wassertiefe!
- achtet sehr auf die Bepflanzung, es müssen *unbedingt* sauerstoff-bildende Pflanzen im Überfluss da sein oder ihr müsst Technik einsetzen!
- ich empfehle dringend, Fische erst einzusetzen, nachdem ihr ein biologisches Gleichgewicht des Miniteichs erreicht habt. Das kann ein paar Wochen, aber auch ein paar Monate dauern (bitte zügelt eure Ungeduld ). Die Fische werden es euch mit langer Lebensdauer danken!
- Wassertemperatur beobachten, im Hochsommer bei grosser Hitze gelegentlich Teile des Wassers erneuern! Es dauert recht lange, bis übermässiger Algenwuchs den Fischen schadet, aber es liegt an euch es überhaupt erst zuzulassen.
- schaut in ein Fachbuch über Teiche wenn ihr unsicher seid, es gibt unzählige sehr kompetente Bücher über das Thema.

*Und zum Schluß:*
Ich weiss, dass nioemand von euch Fische in ein "Weinfass" setzten möchte, und das ist gut so. Aber lasst euch nicht den Spass an den Fischen nehmen, wenn ihr mindestens 500 Liter in ausreichender Tiefe habt - es ist ein Erlebnis die Fische zu beobachten, zu behüten und wachsen zu sehen. Irgendwie gehört es für mich zum Erlebnis "Teich". 
Denkt immer dran: ihr habt Verantwortung!

Liebe Grüße
Lothar


----------



## Christine (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fische in kleinen Teichen ab 500 Liter*

_Liebe/r Leser/in,

wenn Du das hier liest, dann bist Du eventuell auf der Suche nach einem Ratschlag, weil Du einen kleinen Teich hast und jetzt der Wunsch nach Fischen in Dir wach geworden ist. 
Wenn Du den obigen Beitrag des Users "lh2412" gelesen hast, war Dein erster Gedanke vielleicht "Prima, das passt ja gut". 
Leider nicht! Warum? Das will ich Dir jetzt erklären - zumindest werde ich es versuchen.

Der liebe Lothar glaubt sich berufen, alles, was wir in den vergangenen Jahren zum Teil an wirklich bitteren Erfahrungen gesammelt haben, hier in Abrede zu stellen. 
Über Lothar solltest Du wissen, dass er sich vor nicht mal einem Monat mit diesem Beitrag hier angemeldet hat: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27752 Ein Teichprofi? 
Bis gestern hatte er in seinem Profil als Besatz noch Goldfische stehen. Ich hoffe mal zu seinen Gunsten, das dies Planung und nicht Realität war. Zumal der von ihm verbaute Fertigteich nicht wie im Profil angegeben 80 cm Tiefe hat, sondern nur 50 cm. Ein Manko der meisten Fertigschalen in dieser Größenordnung.

Wenn ich den Text und weitere Beiträge des Verfassers richtig interpretiere, dann bezieht er sein Wissen zum einen aus Prospekten von Teichschalen-Herstellern (wie realistisch sind Werbeaussagen?) und zum anderen aus "Fachliteratur". 
Glaubt mir, seit über vierzig Jahren habe ich die Angewohnheit alles zu lesen, was ich zu mich interessierenden Themen in die Finger kriege. Und inzwischen weiss ich auch, daß Papier sehr geduldig ist. 
So habe ich auch diverse Bücher zum Thema Miniteiche gelesen -  selbst renommierte Fachverlage können nicht alles nachprüfen, was ihre Autoren behaupten - und wenn es Profit verspricht...

Wenn Du einen realistischen Beitrag zum Thema "Fische in kleinen Teichen" lesen möchtest, kann ich Dir diesen hier empfehlen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28126 Unser User Heiko hat hier, unterstützt von einigen anderen Usern mit zum Teil langjähriger Erfahrung in der Haltung von Fischen, Fakten zusammengetragen, die meines Erachtens wesentlich realtitätsbezogener sind als der obenstehende Text.

Die Ausführungen zur Wasserchemie sind so nicht ganz richtig - besser ist dieser Beitrag hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14500 und zum Thema Algen gleich diesen hinterher: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16760

Bei den Ausführungen zu Temperaturen insbesondere im Winter sträuben sich mir schon die Nackenhaare - alleine wenn ich an die ganzen Hilferufe über tote Fische denke, die wir nach dem letzten und dem vorletzten Winter hier im Forum hatten - für diese Teichbesitzer muss ein Satz wie "...dann sind sie im Frühjahr bei der Eisschmelze auch wieder putzmunter." wie Hohn klingen. 



			Nur so viel: ab einem 500-Liter-Teich mit *mindestens* 60 cm Tiefe ist es in unseren Breitengraden relativ unwahrscheinlich, dass er bis zum Grund durchfriert. Selbst im letzten Winter, wo wir hier wochenlang Dauerfrost hatten, ist der 700-Liter-Teich unseres Nachbarn mit ca. 65 cm Tiefe nicht mal annähernd bis zum Grund zugefroren.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Das dies falsch ist, haben wir leider schon massenhaft widerlegt. Der Nachbar ist ein Glückspilz - aber ein Einzelfall, den zu verallgemeinern fatale Folgen hätte - zumal wir nichts weiter über die Standortbedingungen des Teiches wissen. Zumal die meisten kleineren Fertigteichbecken eine Tiefe von mehr als 60 cm NICHT erreichen und damit von vornherein nicht zur Überwinterung von Fischen taugen.

Sicherlich haben die Bedingungen in Aquarien nichts mit der Natur zu tun - aber die Bedingungen in Miniteichen auch nicht! Und selbst wenn in der freien Natur ein Temperaturdifferenz von 7 - 10° normal sein sollte und von Fischen toleriert wird - in einem Minitieich im Sommer beträgt die Differenz zwischen Tag und Nacht ganz schnell mal 20° und mehr und den Unterschied  steckt ein Fischlein auf Dauer nicht so schnell weg. Zumal der Sauerstoffgehalt mit zunehmender Wärme abnimmt - egal wieviele Unterwasserpflanzen gegenan produzieren - wenn die Aufnahmekapapzität des Wassers erschöpft ist, geht halt nichts mehr (die Chemiker mögen mir diese laienhafte Erklärung verzeihen).

Wenn Lothar immer wieder auf die kompetente Fachliteratur verweist (ohne jedoch Beispiele zu nennen), darf ich Dir diese recht magere Liste ans Herz legen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24760 Und was fällt Dir auf? Richtig - Bücher über Teichbau und Teichtechnik sind nicht dabei! Warum wohl?

Zum Schluß noch zur Regel 






			Gesamtfischlänge versus Teichvolumen
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 Ich weiss nicht wer diese Regel aufgestellt hat, aber für mich ist sie völliger Schwachsinn, da sie die Eigenarten und Bedürfnisse der einzelnen Fischarten völlig außer acht lässt. Zum Beispiel sind viele Teichfische Schwarmfische - d.h. für sie gehört es zur artgerechten Haltung mit mindestens 5 oder 6, besser 10 Artgenossen zusammen gehalten zu werden, andere benötigen einen extrem hohen Sauerstoffgehalt oder Strömung zum Glücklichsein. Es gibt keine allgemeingültige Faustformel. 

Danke, das Du bis zum Ende durchgehalten hast. Noch ein Wort zum Schluß: 
*Niemand will Dir hier den Spaß an Deinem Teich verderben oder mißgönnt Dir die Freude an der Haltung von Fischen - uns geht es nur darum, dass die Fische auch Freude daran haben, von Dir gehalten zu werden. Denn sie können sich nicht artikulieren - sie können nur krank werden und sterben.*

Wenn Du noch mehr fundiertes Wissen aus den Tiefen des Forums lesen möchtest, dann empfehle ich Dir unsere Fachbeiträge: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/ oder Du machst Dich selbst durch die 
Lesereise durch unser Forum. Und wenn Du Fragen hast - keine Angst - auch wenn wir manchmal etwas unwirsch scheinen - wir sind eigentlich ganz nett und Hunde, die bellen, beissen nicht 
_


----------



## gecko73 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fische in kleinen Teichen ab 500 Liter*

Hallo Lothar,
ich finde deinen Bericht klasse.
Und auch mit der Gefahr das ich hier rausgeworfen werde, oder gesperrt, ich finde die Großkotzigkeit und diese arrogante Art macher Leute hier einfach nur ätzend.
Bei einem Teich spielen soviele Faktoren eine Rolle, das man nicht sagen kann, ja es geht, oder es geht nicht.
Jeder bringt hier ein gesundes Halbwissen rein und seine PERSÖNLICHEN ERFAHRUNGEN....und das sollte akzeptiert werden.
Jeder der sich hier anmeldet und fragt hat eine Antwort verdient, was er daraus mach bleibt Jedem selbst überlassen.
Es sind sehr viele gute Berichte hier und auch weniger gute....(auch in Heiko´s Bericht sind Fehler), man sollte mit gesundem Menschenverstand urteilen und sich das beste daraus ziehen.
So, nun bin ich mal gespannt was weiter passiert...
Nichts desto trotz, wünsch ich allen viel Spaß an Teichen und einen schönen, sonnigen Sommer
VlG Andre


----------



## Digicat (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fische in kleinen Teichen ab 500 Liter*

Servus Andre



> Und auch mit der Gefahr das ich hier rausgeworfen werde, oder gesperrt, ich finde die Großkotzigkeit und diese arrogante Art macher Leute hier einfach nur ätzend.


.............


> So, nun bin ich mal gespannt was weiter passiert...



Nix .....

Ist deine Meinung und auch so zu akzeptieren .............

Nur ........... Großkotzig und Arrogant finde ich eigentlich hier niemanden ...... ist ja auch dem Jenigen seine Meinung ...... oder ......... 

Ich gehöre ja auch zu der Fraktion die Fische erst ab gewissen Teichgröße befürworten ... 500 Liter sind meiner Meinung nach als Grenze zu wenig ...... meine Grenze würde erst ab 2.000 Liter anfangen und einer mindesttiefe von 1 Meter


----------



## Christine (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fische in kleinen Teichen ab 500 Liter*

Lieber Andre,



gecko73 schrieb:


> ich finde deinen Bericht klasse.


Das musst Du selber wissen. Wenn ich dazu was sage, wird mir das wieder als Großkotzigkeit ausgelegt.



gecko73 schrieb:


> Jeder bringt hier ein gesundes Halbwissen rein und seine PERSÖNLICHEN ERFAHRUNGEN....und das sollte akzeptiert werden.


Nein, wenn es um das Leben von Tieren geht, dann ganz bestimmt nicht ohne Widerspruch.



gecko73 schrieb:


> auch in Heiko´s Bericht sind Fehler


Wenn dem so ist und Du dich konstruktiv beteiligen möchtest, hast Du hier die Gelegenheit dazu, deshalb steht der Beitrag ja zur Diskussion.


----------



## wp-3d (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fische in kleinen Teichen ab 500 Liter*

Hallo an alle mit dem natürlichen Menschenverstand


habe mir soeben einmal die Arbeit gemacht und __ Kleinfische gemessen und gewogen.

1. __ Regenbogenelritze, weiblich 2 Jahre alt fast ausgewachsen 7,5 cm 4 Gramm.

2.__ Goldfisch, weiblich ca.10 Monate alt noch lange nicht ausgewachsen 8,5 cm und 19 gr schwer.

Wenn ich jetzt den Schwanz abrechne der am Gewicht kaum etwas ändert, haben beide Fische die gleiche Länge, also die 7cm auf 100 Ltr.

Der 7cm Goldfisch hat jetzt schon das 5fache an Masse und sollte er in einer 500Ltr.Schale überleben, so hat er wahrscheinlich 12 cm und eine Masse von 40-50 gr.

das wäre das 10fache der Regenbogenelritze die auch auf keinen Fall für solch kleine Gefäße geeignet ist.

hier sind noch ein paar Bilder und nun benutzt einmal den natürlichen Menschenverstand.


----------



## Eugen (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fische in kleinen Teichen ab 500 Liter*



wp-3d schrieb:


> .... und nun benutzt einmal den natürlichen Menschenverstand.



  aber genau da liegt der Hund bzw. der Fisch begraben.


----------



## Schneckentier (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fische in kleinen Teichen ab 500 Liter*

Hallo,

was mich an dieser Diskussion immer etwas wundert, (kommt ja doch häufiger) ist die Fixierung auf einheimische Fische. Oder kommen Exoten nicht in Frage, weil die durch Vögel (oder was auch immer) in andere Gewässer verschleppt werden könnten?
Ich denke mal, das Temperaturproblem ließe sich lösen, aber der Aufwand wäre vermutlich immens. (Heizen im Winter, kühlen im Sommer, Temperaturausgleich durch Wärmetauscher ganzjährig???)
Und ich finde meine Pfütze doch gerade deswegen so schön, weil sie so wenig Arbeit macht!
So ein 'Freilandaquarium' macht dann mehr Arbeit als ein normales. Dafür sieht man die Fische schlechter bzw. seltener???
Ich glaube, 'Freilandaquarium' fällt für mich unter 'könnte man theoretisch machen, aber praktisch versteh ich den Sinn nicht ganz'.

viele Grüße
Schneckentier


----------



## wp-3d (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fische in kleinen Teichen ab 500 Liter*



wp-3d schrieb:


> Der 7cm __ Goldfisch hat jetzt schon das 5fache an Masse und sollte er in einer 500Ltr.Schale überleben, so hat er wahrscheinlich 12 cm und eine Masse von 40-50 gr.



Jetzt hatte ich doch das wichtigste vergessen.

Der 7cm Goldfisch hat jetzt schon das 5fache an Masse und sollte er in einer 500Ltr.Schale überleben, so hat er nach einem Jahr wahrscheinlich 12 cm und eine Masse von 40-50 gr.


----------



## KingLui (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fische in kleinen Teichen ab 500 Liter*

Ich verstehe garnicht was es da immer zu Diskutieren gibt 
Ich denke der Tenor in diesem Forum ist sehr klar:

Viel Wasser, viele Pflanzen und wenig Fisch.

"Wen ich das mal so auf den Punkt bringen darf!!!!! "

Ich denke die meisten User haben das hier auch Akzeptiert  und haben auch,
mich selbst mit eingeschlossen, gute erfahrungen mit diesem Prinzip gemacht!!!!!

Ich denke auch das der aufwand einen 2000l. Teich zu graben der Selbe ist wie der für einen 500l. Badewännchen und die Kosten sind auch nicht viel höher!


----------



## heiko-rech (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fische in kleinen Teichen ab 500 Liter*

Hallo,


gecko73 schrieb:


> (auch in Heiko´s Bericht sind Fehler),


Wie schon geschrieben, beteilige dich ernsthaft an der Erstellung des Grundlagenbeitrages, zeige die Fehler auf und hilf den Beitrag zu verbessern, damit er anderen Usern hilft. Aus diesem Grund steht er ja immer noch zur Diskusion.



gecko73 schrieb:


> So, nun bin ich mal gespannt was weiter passiert...


Ich nicht, aber ich  warte immer noch auf aktuelle Bilder deines stabilen Teiches und der gesunden Fische darin.



KingLui schrieb:


> Ich denke der Tenor in diesem Forum ist sehr klar:
> 
> Viel Wasser, viele Pflanzen und wenig Fisch.


Da triffst du den Nagel auf den Kopf. Und in jedem Internetforum findet man eine gewisse Grundströmung, mit der die Stammuser konform gehen. Ich für meinen Teil komme mit dem Grundtenor hier sehr gut klar.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fische in kleinen Teichen ab 500 Liter*

Lothar, 
Du solltest schon wissen was Du willst, auf der einen Seite wirfst Du den Usern "unwisschnschaftliche Besserwisserei" vor, auf der anderen Seite bist Du nicht bereit an den vielfältigen Erfahrungen dieses Forums zu partizipieren und mitzuarbeiten. 
Heiko hat bereits mehrfach bewiesen, das er "lernfähig" und bereit dazu ist , seinen Beitrag zu erweitern, zu verändern, wenn es denn dafür entsprechende Argumente gibt. Dafür reichen allerdings exemplarische Beispiele, wie "ich habe gehört der Teich von dem Onkel von denm Kollegen meiner Mutter usw" ... eben nicht aus ... sehr wohl aber die vielfältig gleichlautenden Berichte vieler User im Winter, die es hier zu lesen gab, und die vielfältig gleichlautenden Meldungen über Kranke und tote Fische besonders bei den kleinen Teichen.

@Andre es reicht nicht einfach zu sagen der Bericht ist Klasse, er wird dadurch nicht besser. Was bitte ist denn an den von Christine gebrachten Gegenargumenten falsch ? 
Gesundes halbwissen in Zusammenhang mit der Haltung von Tieren ist in meinen Augen etwas, was nicht lange gut gehen kann. Wer Lebewesen hält sollte sich möglichst umfangreich informieren ueber diese Lebewesen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## karsten. (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fische in kleinen Teichen ab 500 Liter*

Hallo

früher hielt man Goldfische in Gläsern...
viele Hunde sind reizlos viele Stunden allein ...
für Singvögel gibt es extra kleine Käfige ...

das ist rechtens !

es gibt sicher noch viele Möglichkeiten Tiere ...... grad so zu halten 

deshalb muss ich aber deren Propagandisten dafür nicht ....mögen 


mfG


----------



## elkop (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fische in kleinen Teichen ab 500 Liter*

das ist ja unfassbar, was es für individuen gibt.
mir wurde hier von anfang an, schon beim registrieren, auf netteste geholfen. 
ich habe gelesen und viel gefragt und ich habe mich nach den ratschlägen gerichtet und es hat sich für mich ausgezahlt. keiner war arrogant oder großkotzig. im gegenteil. ich wundere mich oft genug, mit welcher eselsgeduld die mods immer wieder die gleichen fragen beantworten, bei denen sich mir als relativer neuling schon der magen umdreht. 
wenn jemand keinen rat annehmen will, warum fragt er dann überhaupt? das geht nicht in meinen kopf.

man müsste sagen, renn dir deinen schädel ein und mach hier keinen stunk!! aber das sagt hier keiner, dazu sind alle zu nett und zu freundlich. aber ich bin jetzt grad fuchtig :evil und von mir gäbs

elke


----------



## eule (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fische in kleinen Teichen ab 500 Liter*

ich denke es liegt da ein generelles Problem beim Verständnis von Lebewesen vor. Ich trau mich gar nicht mehr mein halbwissen anzuwenden, da ich schon einmal miterleben musste wohin das führt. Ich selbst habe mich vor einiger Zeit nicht wirklich für unseren Teich interessiert. das war halt die grüne fütze da im Garten, solange dass Loch nicht muffelt, und ich nicht allzuviele tote Fische rausholen musste war doch alles in Ordnung. Wir hatten damals eine __ Goldfisch Plage, und ich habe dadurch nicht mehr verstanden wie wertvoll ein einzelner Fisch sein kann. Aber nach einiger Erfahrung mit Aquarien, und verschiedenen Fischarten, hat es einfach klick gemacht. Ich hatte ein wirklich schlechtes Gewissen, dass ich über Jahre hinweg, einem vermeindlich so einfachem Tier wie einem Goldfisch keine guten Lebensbedingungen bieten konnte. Da konnte das Teichwasser chemisch noch so in Ordnung sein. Und auch der Fakt dass sich die so vermehrt haben, ist ein Argument dafür das es so schlecht nicht gewesen sein kann. Jedoch war keiner der über 100 Fische in fast 10 Jahren über 10 zentimeter geworden. Viele hatten Verletzungen an den Flossen/Schuppen/Kiemen. Natürlich sind die meisten unserer Fische Gruppen, wenn nicht sogar Schwarmtiere. und man sollte sie nicht allein halten. Aber bevor ich noch einmal auf dieses Argument höre, versuch ich ersteinmal einen Lebensraum zu schaffen, der auch einen Schwarm verträgt.
Natürlich kann es in Ordnung gehen Fische in einem 500 liter Teich zu halten, sonst müsste ich bei meinem 54l Aquarium(nebenbei:hab auch größere^^) auch die Augen verdrehen...aber so einen Aufwand in einem Teich anzustellen, wobei ein etwas größerer Teich in den selben Kostenbereich fällt, verstehe ich trotzdem nicht.


----------

